# Directions needed from M50 to Ballyogan recycle facility



## hansov (7 Jul 2005)

Anybody out there who can give me directions to the recyling facility at Ballyogan. I will be coming southbound on the M50. With the extension of the M50 open it now gets confusing which exit to take.


----------



## CGorman (7 Jul 2005)

Heres a different way of getting directions. Download google earth and zoom in on dublin, print out the relevent area - its fantastic, you an se all the roads.


----------



## biggerry (8 Jul 2005)

Hansov, take exit 15 (the Carrickmines exit). Cross over the bridge and head up Ballyogan road. The BRC (Ballyogan Recycling Centre) is about 1/2 a mile up on the left hand side.


----------



## hansov (8 Jul 2005)

Thanks guys. On the way to Exit 15.  h


----------



## biggerry (8 Jul 2005)

Make sure you go during any weekday.  The queues during the weekend are unbelievable.


----------



## car (8 Jul 2005)

If the Qs are bad at the weekend, try the ballymount dump(sorry, civic amenity centre) instead, no more then 5-6 minutes drive if youre on the M50 anyway.  take the ballymount exit, go into the industrial estate and follow the signs.

Ive never been longer then 2 minutes in a queue there (when theres been one)  and Ive been going on saturdays regularly for the last 3 years.


----------

